# tampa bay dock blockers



## adc77

the wind was down and the tide was up. a perfect night for some dock lights. the numbers of fish have been improving but i have not seen any real big ones since last fall.(not in the lights any way) I caught two about this size on fly and my buddy got a small red on a soft plastic. i think i am going to have to get him some bait if he doesn't come to his senses and pick up a fly rod. it was such a nice night that even the two dock blockers that shut there lights off on me could not ruin it.


----------



## adc77

the gauntlet. a cast though the middle almost guarantees a eat but getting them out is another story.


----------



## iMacattack

Nice! Cool picture.


----------



## makin moves

nice snook


----------



## skinny_water

MMmmmmmm, goodness. What did you get the eat from. Swing down here I can show you a couple bigger ones.


----------



## adc77

> MMmmmmmm, goodness.  What did you get the eat from.  Swing down here I can show you a couple bigger ones.


#2 schminow, i tried the supreme bend backs but i think they wanted something smaller.


----------

